# P-47 Thunderbolt pictures stories



## grumman-cats (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought it would be interesting to start a thread on a particular aircraft and see what kind of pictures and experiances people have had with that machine. It would be great if we had some veterans that flew them share some of there experiances with us. 

I myself have been going to the thunder over michigan show over the last few years and have been able to get some real up close and exciting photo's of the massive republic machine. I though many of you might like to see some of the images that I've captured over the years. It's pretty awsome event when there doing the battle reinactment and the 47's are diving in for the kill. Really gets the blood flowing. I'm starting out with some formation shots and in air stuff. If you like the idea I can post some more.8)


----------



## grumman-cats (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's some more formation shots that I got this year where they managed to get four in the air all grouped up. Sorry there a little dark but I can't do anything about the weather. It was awsome to see though.


----------



## grumman-cats (Sep 5, 2008)

here's the last two for now. Hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2008)

Great series of shots Grumman-cats!
Thanks


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 6, 2008)

Awsome shots grumman-cats, one year I will make it to thunder over michigan


----------



## v2 (Sep 6, 2008)

8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2008)

I can't even imagine the SOUND! 8) Great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2008)

Damn I would love to see that big bird flying. No chance for that over here though


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm with all here. Nice shots of Jugs.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice Jugs!


----------

